# Fishing IBSP June 13-15, any takers



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

I am going to IBSP the weekend of June 14, don't know if anyone is interested but if you are looking for someone to shoot the bull with and maybe catch a few fish give me a shout. If not, I have a white Land Rover with Pennsylvania registration plates, Delaware Surf fishing plates on the rod/cooler rack on the rear and a roofrack full of junk I don't need nor use, if you see me out there please stop by.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

How did you do over the weekend? I was there today, seen one bluefish caught all morning. I got nothing, crabs were taking all the bait.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Not too good, one short and 3 small blues. I had the same problem with the crabs, they followed me up and down the beach for two days. I didn't see many fish caught at all but did see a Toyota Tacoma stuck in the sand and had to yank him out.... he had a lift kit and big tires and said he thought he did not need to let air out of the tires< wrong! Fishing wasn't that good but what a nice weekend to be out. A few fisherman stopped by and also said they were not doing too well but as long as I am out fishing thats all that matters to me.


----------

